

 Do you "get" our super-short explanatory video? - LeonW
http://vimeo.com/19872277

======
LeonW
Hi guys, it would be great to get some feedback on our latest video,
explaining our product. We had some trouble to make people "get" it quickly
what our product is all about. Have we improved?

------
Skywing
is this mostly for marketing agencies and stuff? i'm not sure why i'd want to
buffer my tweets, instead of just send them right away.

~~~
LeonW
Thanks for your comment. Actually it's not specifically for marketing and
agencies, although they will certainly find it useful. The main reason, why
many people want to buffer their tweets atm, is because they are intersted in
having a planned out timeline on twitter. They can sit down at one point,
whilst they are browsing the web and then add tweets to their buffer. It just
optimises twitter efforts, if you can't be around all day. Sometimes you come
across more than one great article you want to share, so instead of flooding
your followers, you can spread them out with Buffer. You think that would
help? :)

~~~
gojomo
Why not start the video with some form of that explanation? Right now, it
seems to assume a visitor already wants to delay batches of tweets, but has
been frustrated by 'scheduling' in other tools.

Also, my questions about any such tool would be _when_ do the buffered tweets
actually fire, and if I can control that timing, and if Chrome has to be open
when they do. The video offers no hints.

~~~
LeonW
Gojomo, really good stuff, many thanks. Well, we have pre-set the times at
time slots which are best for most people. Anyone can easily change these
times though. Nope, chrome is not a "have to" thing, you can if you wish. You
can be sleeping in your bed and the tweets will fire! :)

